# Can i insure a mpv/car for carriage of own goods?



## adamangler

Been looking at working out of a combi van/mpv but wondering what type of cover i would need to transport my valeting gear?

On comparison sites, carriage of own goods is only listed as vans only?
how would i insure a car to do valeting from?


----------



## Shiny

You would need at least "Class 1" use and then you would need to check with the Insurer that the carriage of own goods was acceptable within their use definitions. Insurers aren't generally keen on giving business use to motor trade connected activities at the best of times, so you may be better off speaking to a Broker who can find the right cover in the market for you.

If you are over 25 and have little or no exposure to high end/sports/performance vehicles, then you may be eligible for a reasonably priced motor trade road risks policy we have available which will cover your own specified vehicle and also allow you to drive customer's vehicles should the need arise. This may be a more cost effective option than trying to make a private car policy fit the use you need.


----------



## adamangler

Thanks, i will look into trade insurance


----------

